# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  و تواصوا بالصبر - بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ

## علي الشيخ

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*﴿إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ ﴾  ( سورة الزمر الآية:  10)* 

*توضح هذه الآية الكريمة أن هناك اجر للصابرين, كما وصفت هذا الأجر بأنه * *﴿ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ  ﴾, و هذا الوصف قد يكون غير واضح للبعض, و لذلك سأترككم مع هذه  الأحاديث الشريفة لتوضيح المعنى:*
*·**في صحيح البخاري, عن أنس بن مالك- رضي الله عنه- قال: سمعت رسول الله  صلي الله عليه وسلم يقول:*
*"**إن الله قال: إذا ابتليت عبدي بحبيبتَيْهِ فصبر، عوضته منهما  الجنة**"* *حبيبتيه, أي عينيه, و المقصود فقد البصر.* *·**وعَنْ**أبي سعيد وأبي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُما عَنْ النبي  صَلَّى**اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم قال:*
*"**ما يصيب المسلم مِنْ نصب ولا وصب، ولا هم**ولا حزن، ولا أذى ولا غم حتى الشوكة يشاكها إلا كفر اللَّه بها  مِنْ**خطاياه**"* *·**وفي صحيح البخاري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: * 
*"** يقول الله عز**وجل: ما لعبدي المؤمن من جزاء عندي إذا قبضت صفيه -أو خليله- من أهل  الدنيا**ثم احتسبه إلا الجنة* *"* *·**وعند الترمذي :*
*"** أن الله يقول للملائكة: قبضتم ابن عبدي؟ -والله  أعلم بذلك-* *قالوا: نعم**.
**قال: أقبضتم فلذة كبده؟* *قالوا: نعم**.
**قال**: * *فماذا قال؟ -وهو أعلم تبارك وتعالى-* *قالوا: حمدك واسترجع -قال: الحمد لله،**إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون-* *قال: ابنوا له بيتاً في الجنة، وسموه بيت**الحمد؛ فهو كالكوكب الدري الغابر في الأفق في سماء الجنة * *"* 
*الخلاصة:*
*الواضح من هذه الأحاديث الشريفة أن* *﴿ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ  ﴾** تعني كلمة واحدة*
*الجنة* *سلعة الله الغالية*

----------

